# Portal to upload video evidence launched.



## kingrollo (2 Jul 2018)

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/n...er-submit-action-camera-footage-police-384731

link here

https://www.nextbase.co.uk/national-dash-cam-safety-portal/


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

Clicked the privacy policy link and read "we may contact you in response to your message or subsequently in the future. This may include periodically sending promotional emails about new products, special offers or other information, which we think you may find interesting, using the email address you have provided."


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jul 2018)

Wow this will be fascinating, given some of the videos I've seen on YouTube with police phone conversations indicating they can't see anything wrong.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

Website Terms of Use also contains a doozy: "When you upload or post content to our site (including, but without limitation dashcam videos), you grant to us a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, non-exclusive, sub-licensable, royalty-free and transferable licence to use, exploit, copy, store, disclose, reproduce, publish, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, perform and otherwise use that content for any purpose across any media including, but not limited to, promoting the site and its content, promoting our business, and promoting our products and services."


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jul 2018)

Oh it's basically so they can sell them to journalists


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2018)

So a website that it claims it is putting up to free up Police time, will then get deluged with wannabee warriors of passes that the Police will have even less resource.

Granted we do need driver education, but this is not the way.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

jarlrmai said:


> Oh it's basically so they can sell them to journalists


Or those clips shows on TV?

Someone's goofed. Is it that Nextbase have stuck the wrong terms on the new portal, CUK have been conned or something else?


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

Phaeton said:


> So a website that it claims it is putting up to free up Police time, will then get deluged with wannabee warriors of passes that the Police will have even less resource.
> 
> Granted we do need driver education, but this is not the way.


Police are already collecting footage and their video transfer systems are so glacially slow in my experience that something like this might well free up officer time despite an increase in reports.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2018)

Not available in Scotland or NI by the looks of it, so can't really be described as national.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not available in Scotland or NI by the looks of it, so can't really be described as national.


Are England and Wales not nations in your opinion, then?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> Are England and Wales not nations in your opinion, then?




They are, but this facility "has been setup with the aim of reducing road accidents and making* the UK’s* roads safer", and is backed by Cycling *UK.*
So, in that context, it's wrong to describe it as national when it doesn't cover the UK.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jul 2018)

....I thought this was good news !!!! ......Burning you vids to dvd and filling out the statement - then popping it all in the post is a right pain


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Most forces wont simply "have words" with drivers, because they don't have the staff, nothing ever comes of it, and it's too open for abuse with people using the police to point score off one another. That being the case, it's pointless sending them minor or marginal stuff, and stuff genuinely worth of prosecution requires you to produce a hard copy that can be exhibited anyway, so its a pointless exercise. I would guess the whole thing is nothing more thean an exercise by NextBase to promote their business. After all, they exist to maximise shareholder return, not to make cyclists feel warm and gooey inside.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> ....I thought this was good news !!!! ......Burning you vids to dvd and filling out the statement - then popping it all in the post is a right pain




I wouldn't use it. Certainly not with their clear intent to use submitted content to promote themselves and possibly even sell your content to anyone they choose but there's also the consideration that they would be happy to disclose your personal details to any 3rd party who *claims* to have had their privacy violated:
_"We also have the right to disclose your identity to any third party who is claiming that any content posted or uploaded by you to our site constitutes a violation of their intellectual property rights, or of their right to privacy."
_
So some guy who has chased you in his car, run over your bike and assaulted you (as happened recently to a CC member) would be given your name and address and whatever other personal data you provided along with your submission to Nextbase.

I don't know who put together their privacy policy, or if they've even had it checked but I'm pretty certain it's not GDPR compliant.
The whole thing's a mess.


----------



## benb (3 Jul 2018)

I'm deeply uncomfortable about this. As others have pointed out, the terms are clearly set up to allow Nextbase to sell the footage to make money from.

Some forces have really good submission portals, so they should take one of those, scale it, and roll it out nationally with a team of staff sorting through the submitted footage.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I wouldn't use it. Certainly not with their clear intent to use submitted content to promote themselves and possibly even sell your content to anyone they choose but there's also the consideration that they would be happy to disclose your personal details to any 3rd party who *claims* to have had their privacy violated:
> _"We also have the right to disclose your identity to any third party who is claiming that any content posted or uploaded by you to our site constitutes a violation of their intellectual property rights, or of their right to privacy."_


I don't even understand this. I thought it was a portal to police. How would a 3rd party even see your footage?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> I don't even understand this. I thought it was a portal to police. How would a 3rd party even see your footage?



The alleged offender will become aware when he's contacted by the police and told his actions were recorded.

Nextbase also put this condition on your submitted content: "_you grant to us a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, non-exclusive, sub-licensable, royalty-free and transferable licence to use, exploit, copy, store, disclose, reproduce, publish, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, perform and otherwise use that content for any purpose across any media including, but not limited to, promoting the site and its content, promoting our business, and promoting our products and services_."

So, they can sell it or broadcast or do whatever they like with it to publicise their products, even if your incident did not result in police action and the offender only becomes aware once Nextbase publish it somewhere. By the way, they already do this and they do not blur the registration mark of any vehicles involved, including that of the person filming (some people have their vehicle reg number embedded in the video frame along with date, time, speed, GPS co-ordinates etc).


----------



## benb (3 Jul 2018)

Avoid.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> How would a 3rd party even see your footage?



View gallery or watch videos in your area: https://www.nextbase.co.uk/video-hub/#


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> View gallery or watch videos in your area: https://www.nextbase.co.uk/video-hub/#


Ah! That's a different database. It's not the national-dash-cam-safety-portal. They should have done it properly and bought a separate domain to host the "safety portal", but those are the rules for upload your dash cam footage to share for shoots and giggles, not for reporting a potentially serious crime to the police.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> ....I thought this was good news !!!! ......Burning you vids to dvd and filling out the statement - then popping it all in the post is a right pain


You did fine.

EVERYONE ELSE IS OVERREACTING! 

It's just what it says it is: a portal. If I click on my area on the map, it takes me straight to https://www.met.police.uk/ro/report/rti/report-a-road-traffic-incident/ . My data will never end up on nextbase's servers.

It's just a single web page you can go to that will take you right to the correct place, even if you don't know which jurisdiction you were in at the time.

@glasgowcyclist , I'm guessing the reason Scotland isn't up is those forces don't have the pages or haven't agreed to taking part.

Edit: that last part is not true, because not all the English regions are there, eg


> Thank you for using the Nextbase National Dash Cam Safety Portal. The force you have chosen is not yet using the National Dash Cam Safety Portal. However, you can still use this portal to generate a full witness statement and upload your video. Please be aware that once this has been completed you need to contact your local force by email or by calling 101 . The witness statement can be printed or emailed to contactus@leicestershire.pnn.police.uk to speed up the process of reporting the incident.



The relevant privacy agreement if you upload is here


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I wouldn't use it. Certainly not with their clear intent to use submitted content to promote themselves and possibly even sell your content to anyone they choose but there's also the consideration that they would be happy to disclose your personal details to any 3rd party who *claims* to have had their privacy violated:
> _"We also have the right to disclose your identity to any third party who is claiming that any content posted or uploaded by you to our site constitutes a violation of their intellectual property rights, or of their right to privacy."
> _
> So some guy who has chased you in his car, run over your bike and assaulted you (as happened recently to a CC member) *would be given your name and address and whatever other personal data you provided along with your submission to Nextbase.*
> ...



Surley that would breach data protection. - Which they can not bypass by putting a line in the terms and conditions.

In general there is big misnomer that terms and conditions can override legislation. but in truth putting 'No refunds' or the 'manufacturer accepts no responsibility' are worthless in the eyes of the law.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Surley that would breach data protection. - Which they can not bypass by putting a line in the terms and conditions.


None of this applies to the safety portal.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> It's just what it says it is: a portal. If I click on my area on the map, it takes me straight to https://www.met.police.uk/ro/report/rti/report-a-road-traffic-incident/ . My data will never end up on nextbase's servers.



As ever, @jefmcg sees through the mess and becomes the voice of clarity.

Thanks!


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> As ever, @jefmcg sees through the mess and becomes the voice of clarity.
> 
> Thanks!



That very much depends on the police force you pick. Try Warwickshire and you will be uploading to nextbase and not directly to the police. However they have now got a page that states (my bold):

"National Dash Cam Safety Portal Privacy Policy & Terms of Use

*Please note Section 10 (Uploading content to our site) and Section 11 (Rights you licence) in our Website Terms of Use do NOT apply to this tool. Nextbase do not have access to see any videos uploaded or any of the personal information provided when submitting an incident.*
*Videos and Witness Statements uploaded and creating this tool are only viewable by the Police force to which they are submitted.*
This portal is provided free of charge by Nextbase to all users and The Police.
You may be use the NDSP to upload footage from any dash cam, action camera, mobile phone or any other type of camera from any manufacturer.
Please also see Egress’ Privacy Policy which is linked to at the bottom of the witness statement form."


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> However they have now got a page that states (my bold): "[...]
> [*]Please also see Egress’ Privacy Policy which is linked to at the bottom of the witness statement form."
> [/LIST]


Yes, they seem to be updating this rapidly, which suggests the developers are incompetent rather than evil, but I note that Nextbase's website terms still specifically say they may change the terms at any time without telling you.

Egress’ Privacy Policy includes "We may use some of the information that we hold about you to send you information about our, and our group companies’, products and services. Information that you provide may be used alongside other information we hold about you in order to tailor our communications to you. We may do this by email, or by other electronic means available to us in the future. In most circumstances we’ll only do this if we have your consent, but there may be some situations where we have a legitimate interest in doing so (being a business or commercial reason that does not go unfairly against your rights and complies with applicable law)."

In most circumstances, eh? In other words: in some circumstances, they'll spam you as long as they think it's legal to do so? 

I also like "If you provide information to us about another person, or if you send their information or Content using our platform or services, you must make sure you have the right and permission to do so. We’re reliant on this in order to receive and process the information you provide. By providing it, you confirm that you do."

So "you must make sure you have the right and permission" of the other road user(s) you filmed? Good luck getting that! "Yeah, you just close-passed me, so could you sign this permission statement so I can upload the video to the police?" 

Other than that, it doesn't appear to be a privacy policy intended for a public portal. It seems to be written mainly as if you're an Egress customer with a contract, so there are various other possible negative interpretations for a public portal but they're much more debatable.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

The same NHS who were in the news yesterday for accidentally disclosing the data of 150,000 patients? Yep, the NHS clearly know what they're doing.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2018)

I love when people talk about the NHS like it's one entity or even a single person, it's hundreds of trusts and a million+ people and contractors/suppliers.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2018)

Cheshire Police Dashcam Submission Form and Portal (direct Link):
https://cheshireconstabulary.egressforms.com/


More info:
https://www.cheshire.police.uk/advice-and-support/roads-and-vehicle-safety/submit-dashcam-footage/


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Cheshire Police Dashcam Submission Form and Portal (direct Link):
> https://cheshireconstabulary.egressforms.com/
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Cheshire Police Dashcam Submission Form and Portal (direct Link):
> https://cheshireconstabulary.egressforms.com/
> 
> 
> ...





jefmcg said:


> ???



For Info purposes and my bookmark.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2018)

And that information is on the portal on page one.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> And that information is on the portal on page one.


 
It's for anyone who wanted a direct link to Cheshire Police Portal.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Jul 2018)

Submitted via this portal just now. !


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Submitted via this portal just now. !



My submission the day this was launched has been completely ignored by Warwickshire police, I dis not really expect anything more.


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> My submission the day this was launched has been completely ignored by Warwickshire police, I dis not really expect anything more.



It can take a while. If you only submitted it at the start of this month it may still be in the works.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> It can take a while. If you only submitted it at the start of this month it may still be in the works.



I hope that is the case, but then they miss the 14 day window to prosecute.


----------

